# Adobe Lightroom 4.1 Release Candidate Available



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 29, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/03/adobe-lightroom-4-1-release-candidate-available/"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/03/adobe-lightroom-4-1-release-candidate-available/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/03/adobe-lightroom-4-1-release-candidate-available/"></a></div>
<strong>The 5D Mark III get support


</strong>Adobe has released Lightroom 4.1 release candidate and it now supports the Canon EOS 5D Mark III.</p>
<p>Other bug fixes were also addressed. Expect to see a final version of Lightroom 4.1 next week.</p>
<p><strong>New Camera Support</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Canon EOS 5D Mark III</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Fixed Issues</strong></p>
<p>The following issues have been fixed in the Lightroom 4.1 release candidate:</p>
<ul>
<li>Lightroom 4 did not properly open external applications when using the “Edit In” functionality.</li>
<li>Point Curve adjustments made in Lightroom 3 have been restored.</li>
<li>Addressed performance issues in Lightroom 4, particularly when loading GPS track logs, using a secondary monitor, and the controls within the Develop module.</li>
<li>Ability to update DNG previews and metadata for more than 100 photos has been restored.</li>
<li>This update allows for improved viewing of subfolders and stacks in folders with a large number of photos.</li>
<li>It was possible that a layout of a saved book could be lost after quitting Lightroom 4.</li>
</ul>
<p><a href="http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/lightroom4-1/?tabID=details#tabTop" target="_blank"><strong>Download Here</strong></a></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Alker (Mar 29, 2012)

Nice...

I do hope they fixed the performance issues, because LR4 on my system is very very slow.
LR 3.6 is very fast.

Thanks for the info


----------



## JR (Mar 29, 2012)

Yeah! Thanks CR guy! I cant wait to re-process my 5DmkIII pictures tonight!


----------



## AnselA (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks1


----------



## D_Rochat (Mar 29, 2012)

I have neither yet :'(


----------



## PhotoGib (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm downloading it now. I've heard that the earlier version ran quite slowly compared with 3.6, which is what I currently use. Fingers crossed that some of the bugs I've read about are being worked out.


----------



## RLPhoto (Mar 29, 2012)

This is funny, I must be the only one here still rocking Windows XP Pro 32Bit. 

I use Lightroom 3 and I think Adobe isn't going to release an update to support the 5D3 in Lightroom 3. I might need Lightroom 4 if i do decide to buy a 5D3...

BTW, I've been Looking at windows 7 Pro 64bit. Is It any Good from first hand experience? XP has been solid for years with me.


----------



## SomeGuyInNewJersey (Mar 29, 2012)

I wonder when it'll become official not an RC.
I will probably go ahead and download it though  
Hopefully this wont add to the level of confusion if the RC is buggy for some reason!


----------



## EYEONE (Mar 29, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> BTW, I've been Looking at windows 7 Pro 64bit. Is It any Good from first hand experience? XP has been solid for years with me.



I never had an issue with Windows XP (same install for 6+ years). It worked perfectly. And I can say that Windows 7 is just as good plus a little extra. I'm very please with Windows 7 (2.5 years).


----------



## t.linn (Mar 29, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> This is funny, I must be the only one here still rocking Windows XP Pro 32Bit.



LOL!



> I use Lightroom 3 and I think Adobe isn't going to release an update to support the 5D3 in Lightroom 3. I might need Lightroom 4 if i do decide to buy a 5D3...



You could download the free DNG converter (once it's updated) and convert your 5D3 files losslessly to DNG files. LR3 will open DNG files just fine. DNG files have other advantages too. They tend to be a little smaller and there is no sidecar file to keep track of. (Although the sidecar file can be an advantage when backing up because if a DNG is changed you have to back up the whole file again; if a tiny sidecar file is changed it's a MUCH faster process because you don't re-back up the original CR2.)



> BTW, I've been Looking at windows 7 Pro 64bit. Is It any Good from first hand experience? XP has been solid for years with me.



XP was a good operating system—the first really stable one for Windows, IMO. Windows 7 is exponentially better in almost every respect. Moving over from Windows XP, you'll probably think that MS moved some controls around to different places for no good reason and, if you're a power user, you'll probably think that MS simplified things to the detriment of users who know what they're doing. But the few trade offs are totally worth it. Just the ability to use more than 3GB of RAM is, by itself, reason enough to switch.


----------



## waving_odd (Mar 29, 2012)

Canon Rumors said:


> *The 5D Mark III get support*
> Adobe has released Lightroom 4.1 release candidate and it now supports the Canon EOS 5D Mark III.



Adobe Camera Raw 6.7 Release Candidate (supports 5D3 and D800) is also available too:
http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/cameraraw6-7/?tabID=details#tabTop


----------



## RLPhoto (Mar 29, 2012)

t.linn said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > This is funny, I must be the only one here still rocking Windows XP Pro 32Bit.
> ...



Thanks, I wanted to hear from fellow power users who moved from XP. At this point, I will Probably continue to use XP until It dies off for good, if Adobe has a DNG converter for the files. If adobe doesnt support a DNG converter for the 5d3, i will end up ordering those 16GB of ram and Windows 7 Pro for my system.

4GB is doing pretty good for me at the moment for any files i can throw at it currently.


----------



## nighstar (Mar 29, 2012)

yay! finally a real reason to upgrade to 4.


----------



## ozzymax (Mar 29, 2012)

currently run XP and don't want to change it to 7 or higher. Wonder what my options are going to be now


----------



## jk10003 (Apr 17, 2012)

Does anyone have any idea where Lightroom 4.1 FR (For Real) is? i just bought a 5D Mark III, and I am too cautious to install "LIGHTROOM RELEASE CANDIDATE 4.1" on top of my production catalog. It apparently has been almost three weeks since the RC was released, but no finished software yet. Ugh!!!


----------



## jk10003 (Apr 17, 2012)

And also, as far as I can see, the most recent DNG Converter is 6.6, and, according to the Read Me, it does not support the 5D Mark III!


----------



## JR (Apr 17, 2012)

jk10003 said:


> And also, as far as I can see, the most recent DNG Converter is 6.6, and, according to the Read Me, it does not support the 5D Mark III!



Dng converter 6.7 is available in beta form and working fine for the mkiii. I tried it. My version of LR 4.1 also support the 5d mkiii. Tis is why they came out with that version...


----------



## jk10003 (Apr 17, 2012)

Is your version of Lightroom 4.1 a final version, or is it a Release Candidate? Sometimes beta software works great, but there are no guarantees until the final, production version. I am usually ready to try beta software, but not when it might affect the integrity of my Lightroom catalog.


----------



## prestonpalmer (Apr 17, 2012)

jk10003 said:


> Is your version of Lightroom 4.1 a final version, or is it a Release Candidate? Sometimes beta software works great, but there are no guarantees until the final, production version. I am usually ready to try beta software, but not when it might affect the integrity of my Lightroom catalog.



LR 4.1 does not update your catalog like V3 to 4 does. Just make a fresh backup of your catalog before going from LR 4 to 4.1 RC. I tried waiting until the official version 4.1 was released, but couldn't wait any long to deliver these wedding photos from my 5D3. As of yet, no problems with 4.1RC. Its very stable, and i have about 150K raw images in this catalog. I would recommend upgrading.


----------

